# Elongatus? For nickinsmokerise



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Was labelled as Elongatus.

Please help id for forum member "nickinsmokerise"


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all, thanks Gibbs for posting that pic. When i got the fish it was mostly black with some vivid blue markings. A couple days later it is solid light blue with dark lines on its fins like a socolofi. I think most likely it is a demasoni or saulosi. Thanks all for your input!!


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Neither demasoni or saulosi. Both have vert. bars.


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, this fish is now yellow! but it's physical appearance is becoming slightly more mature and beginning to look like what i assume a sub-adult of whatever species it is. I'l put a pic up when i can get away from work for any length of time.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Could be a Metriaclima Sp. Msobo, or if not, maybe a Melanochromis johanni

These species have juveniles and females that are yellow-orange, males turn black and vivid blue. Yours sounds like a male losing his color because he not longer is dominant in the new tank


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

hey, you nailed it noki, its a Msobo! Thanks for your assist!!


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would say its a hybridized fish. MY guess on the parents is an acei due to the yellowish fins and a socolofi.


----------

